# Anyone know about inline co2 reactor's? ( like boyu)



## oliverar (5 Jun 2010)

Hi, I have just read some reviews about boyu in-line co2 reactor's. Does any one know how these work? How do they get the co2? Do you need a pressurised canister? Is it possible to wire them into a canister filter? Anyone had bad experiences with them?


----------



## chris1004 (6 Jun 2010)

Hi,

First just a small point but one worth mentioning I feel. The 'Boyu inline reactor' which you specifically asked about isn't actually a reactor at all its a diffuser.

The difference being that with a diffuser the CO2 is forced by pressure through a ceramic film thereby forcing tiny CO2 bubbles into the water. A reactor works in a completely different way by holding CO2 in suspension until fully dissolved in a reaction chamber.

So to answer another question yes you do need pressurized CO2 for this diffuser to work. I've never used one but from what I've read others that have rate them very highly indeed. They are installed in the return line of a canister filter where the water flows through the ceramic diffusing tube which is housed within the unit itself, the co2 is then diffused into the water via this ceramic tube.

Regards, Chris.


----------



## oliverar (6 Jun 2010)

Does anyone know of a diagram anywhere on this forum that explains how you would put this into your system? and with a reactor what happen's?


----------



## Nelson (6 Jun 2010)

viewtopic.php?f=37&t=8959&hilit=boyu  .


----------



## oliverar (6 Jun 2010)

ok, this is interesting, and do both of these need a compressed co2 imput?


----------



## Nelson (6 Jun 2010)

oliverar said:
			
		

> ok, this is interesting, and do both of these need a compressed co2 imput?


yes.


----------



## chris1004 (6 Jun 2010)

Hi,

Typical Co2 *reactor* installation instructions.

http://www.aqua-medic.com/products/docs/CO2_Reactor_1000.pdf

That's not the only reactor available though but they all work in a similar way and many on here have DIY'ed their own of which there are accounts in the DIY projects section of this forum.

Basically the unit is a sealed unit where water is fed in at the top and out at the bottom. The co2 is fed in at the bottom and tries to rise naturally against the flow and is thus held suspended until fully (or near fully) dissolved.

A CO2 reactor tends to be a bit more efficient at dissolving CO2 into the water column but arguably may not be more beneficial to the plants as many people think that a fine 'mist' of tiny gas bubbles are preferable to fully dissolved co2 from the plants perspective. Not sure how true this is though.

With large tanks efficiency often wins through due to running costs and here the reactor wins hands down.

Personally I wouldn't hesitate to use either but I'm currently running a reactor type setup.

Regards, Chris.


----------



## oliverar (12 Jul 2010)

What would be the best way of getting co2 dissolved into an aquarium if you are using yeast? I know you can use the usual glass diffuser because the pressure is not high enough.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (12 Jul 2010)

oliverar said:
			
		

> What would be the best way of getting co2 dissolved into an aquarium if you are using yeast? I know you can use the usual glass diffuser because the pressure is not high enough.




Oliverar

Due to lack of pressure you would be better of using a Dennerle ladder system or JBL Spiral diffuser - two small video's to watch.

Dennerle
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source ... t9OqaG16Og

JBL
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source ... vOE0flS-dA

Regards
paul.


----------



## oliverar (12 Jul 2010)

Where could I buy 1 of those? Also would 1 of those DIY reactor's work?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (12 Jul 2010)

oliverar said:
			
		

> Where could I buy 1 of those? Also would 1 of those DIY reactor's work?




Oliverar

Here are your shortcut to purchasing the Dennerle ladder system

http://www.hobbyfish.net/index.php?prod ... 1615030716

http://www.hobbyfish.net/index.php?prod ... 1615030693

Two sizes available for Dennerle which is dependant on the size of your tanks.

JBL Spiral diffuser
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source ... _w7h_P6piw

Regards
paul.


----------



## oliverar (12 Jul 2010)

I have just thought of a big problem! I have got an internal filter, can I still make this work? Also with yeast, how should you stop it at night? Or is this not a problem?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (12 Jul 2010)

oliverar said:
			
		

> I have just thought of a big problem! I have got an internal filter, can I still make this work? Also with yeast, how should you stop it at night? Or is this not a problem?




Of coarse it will still work with an internal filter because the ladder systems are seperate. As for stopping the yeast at night release the cap of the yeast fermentation bottle to vent the pressure - might smell a bit.

Regards
paul


----------



## oliverar (12 Jul 2010)

O, ok great thanks!


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (12 Jul 2010)

oliverar

The ladder or spiral systems will fill with tank water, the gas generated by the yeast system will travel to the co2 system via a piece of co2 tubing and enter the ladder or spiral, as the gas bubble travels up the ladder or spiral the bubble should get smaller in its overall size, this means its mixing with the tank water, the waste gas collects within the hopper or collection unit on the top of the dennerle ladder or is vented as a bubble in the JBl spiral system.

If you can get enough presure a small ceramic diffuser might work - see attached.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5euwkTZT ... re=related.

The more pressure you have the more gas will be available / better diffusion.

Regards
paul


----------

